# ** TECHY THREAD. NEED HELP? **



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

This thread has been set up for all techy questions and queries you may have  
If you have a problem and want to know the answer, post here.

There is a list of common questions and answers here ...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=190482.0
(Includes basic information for new members ie How to set up a Ticker, How to include the pink writing in your signature, explains bubbles etc and also lots of other common queries)

This thread is for everyone  Feel free to ask a question or reply to an answer


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

♥MillyMax♥ prev x Jennie x said:


> *Hi Team*
> 
> *Not sure if it's something I have done as been updating my profile recently but I can no longer see the above headings usually seen under FF title and before Home, Help Search etc headings.*
> 
> ...





Siobhan1 said:


> Hi Jennie,
> 
> Try clicking on 'expand' - top right corner.
> 
> If that doesn't help please send a message via the contact us and someone should be able to help you out http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Hope_1987 said:


> Hi guys,
> just wondered if any of you know how i go from being un-ranked to ranked and what it actually means?
> Thanks xx





Caz said:


> Hi Hope, The ranking thing is based on number of posts. As you move around the site more, joining in discussions, you will see your status change to "junior member" and then onwards all the way up to Gold Member (I can't remember the exact number of posts needed for each). You can kind of bypass all that if you become a Charter VIP which is given (with extra functions) to anyone who takes out a paid subscription to FF. The subscriptions go towards funding FF and keeping it on line.
> C~x





Hope_1987 said:


> Ahhhh ok thanks for that. Is there anywhere i can read more about this VIP? xx





Caz said:


> You can find out more about Charter Membership here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224059.msg3522591#msg3522591
> C~x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Just a quick question.  When I read a post I used to have the oldest posts on page one, now I have the newest posts on page 1.  Have things changed or have I changed my settings without realising it??

Sue


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm getting the same as Wraakgodin too


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

My fault - I boo boo'd big style!

Sorry.... it should all be back to normal now 

Tony
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

i had too, i went in and changed my settings and its all ok now


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Great, thanks Tony!  

Sue


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tony


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning

I have had the problem with notifications being sent to my hotmail everytime someone posts. I've tried clicking the unnotify link in the email - that didn't work. I have then gone into my settings and de selected the notification setting and it still doesn't work. I'm still getting tones of messages this morning....HELP! Any ideas?

Many thanks

Tama


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm getting the same problems as Tama, any ideas what is happening please? 

shelley x


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Team

I'm having another prob today, I can view 'Show new replies to your posts' but not the posts since I last logged in, it has disappeared totaly! 

Can you advise please.

Milly Max
 xxx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

As that function was intensive for some users (who hadn't logged in for days), I have removed the link - but you could always bookmark http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=unread and use that


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Evening

Just realised that I've lost my 'blue' look FF. After your last big release you had an option to change the style so there was less pink. I liked this because it made it easy for me to see I was logged on, but just noticed I've logged on and I'm still pink.

I can't seem to find how to go back to blue.

Also - I can't seem to do anything 'fancy' with my posts anymore. I can't increase text size or centre. I can add colour, but that's about it. I also often get some strange thing when I post and I get [size 78%] at the start and end of paragraphs or odd words (especially if I've used the spell check). This doesn't come up until I've posted and I have to go in and modify to delete it all.

Thanks

Claire[/size]


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

Hello,


I keep getting these "font codes" around my posts and pms.
I thought it was going to stop but it hasn't and it's quite irritating.
I have to edit every single post.
Is there anything I can do about it?
It started all of a sudden, after some changes in the Forum configs.


Thanks


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Mousky it might be worth sending your enquiry to Admin via the tech support form ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

B xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi

I am having trouble adding a ticker to my profile, this is the code I am using 

 
and I'm sure I've done what the ticker site advised to copy and how to paste but it's just showing in my profile as text can anyone advice what I'm doing wrong.

Many thx in advance.

MillyMax
 x


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

I'm still having problems and I've noticed (and have been told) I'm not the only one.
Surely it's not something I've been doing.
It's so annoying I hardly ever post these days.


Can someone help?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Mousky did you send a form in to tech suppport?


----------



## Mousky (May 21, 2009)

I was contacted by Debs but I don't think she knows what's going on.
I think it happens after I use emoticons but I'm not sure.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

yes same here!! you can see some of my posts with all the size codes around it..annoying!


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi All, 
Been having real problems with the text on my posts, and asked numerous times in my messages, if other members knew why? - no answers. 
Contacted Tony by pm, and hope it's fixed - (thanks for trying what you have Tony if you read this), However, we are supposed to contact through help button or contact us form, rather than pm but...I can't see it anywhere? Can anyone point me in the right direction please??!

Thanks x
SPG


----------



## purplejr (May 20, 2009)

Hi Spangleygirl

The help button is just under your profile pic.

Joy xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

hellohello? anyone there?    it's still happening...


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi joy - nope! still can't see it!!??!!
SPG x ps : am I being thick?? just can't see anything remotely like this.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Baby, sorry I'm still trying to find out what it's all about but could you try something please...

Go to your profile, click Modify Profile, then Look & Layout. Then two thirds of the way down change the 'Show WYSIWYG editor on post page by default.' and let us know what happens.

Fingers crossed

B xxx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

The 'contact us' link is on the front page (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk) - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_contact/task,view/contact_id,1/Itemid,159/

Chux xx


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks B, I'll try it when I get home tonight, it's fine on my work PC , so it may just be on my laptop


----------



## spangleygirl (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks - I didn't access the site through the front page, as it's saved in my bookmarks under fertility friends it just goes to log in, so thanks for that info.


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

it worked! so far so good, so thank you B


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

phew!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
Hope someone can help me?
When I type a message and then spell check it, it vanishes?? Any ideas?? My spelling and typing are pants!   
Ali x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Hmmm.. that could be related to the upgrade I did last night.

Just out of curiosity - when you misspell a word - does your browser not underline it in red? if so - does it give suggestions when you right click on the word?


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi
It started disappearing when we changed from the old site to this one, so been happenig a while, not a new problem.
It has never underlined anything on my replies at all??


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I just changed a setting on your profile - what about now?

Also - what browser are you using?


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hehe, no idea what browser I'm on?? How do I find out?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Go to this page and note down what is says you are using in the Example box (black border)....

http://www.quirksmode.org/js/detect.html

Tony


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm using "explorer 8 on windows" whatever that means?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Have you tried the spelling since my last post?


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I like that Link Tony!


----------



## ali80 (Aug 11, 2009)

Perfect, thank you so much  

Hi dizzi  
Ali x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi Ali


----------

